# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  يا بنات المنتدى اتحدوا

## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=center]تماشيا مع المواضيع التي تصيبنا شخصيا علينا ان نتحد وان نكون يدا واحده فاتحدوا يا بنات المنتدى لنكون ضد المواضيع التي تمسنا شخصيا .
من ترغب  بلاشتراك تعليها ان تكتب ردا باسمها  ردا  وبفكرتها هنا [/align]


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]تماشيا مع المواضيع التي تصيبنا شخصيا علينا ان نتحد وان نكون يدا واحده فاتحدوا يا بنات المنتدى لنكون ضد المواضيع التي تمسنا شخصيا .
> من ترغب  بلاشتراك تعليها ان تكتب ردا باسمها  ردا  وبفكرتها هنا [/align]


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center][/align]


على شو بتضحك انت  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## M7MD

> على شو بتضحك انت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 

انا خايف عليكوا

مشان هيك بنصح بالانسحاب 


أ

----------


## saousana

[align=center]معك اكيد sis  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## M7MD

> [align=center]معك اكيد sis [/align]


اسمعي شو رأيك نعمل مؤامرة و بتحكي انك معهم وبتجيبلنا معلومات سرية 

ابعتيلي رقم حسابك و بعدين بنتفاهم

----------


## دموع الورد

وانا معك وضدهم  :SnipeR (62): 


دموع الورد

----------


## M7MD

> وانا معك وضدهم 
> 
> 
> دموع الورد



انت كمان ؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> انت كمان ؟


عادي بنات  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> انت كمان ؟


شو قصدك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> على شو بتضحك انت


على جمعة النسوان الي بدك نعمليها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

[align=center]اهلين بالحجات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> على جمعة النسوان الي بدك نعمليها
> 
> [align=center]اهلين بالحجات[/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دموع الورد

> على جمعة النسوان الي بدك نعمليها
> 
> [align=center]اهلين بالحجات[/align]


:1a9661cee1  :1a9661cee1

شو خايفين  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


[align=center]مين؟ :Db465236ff: 

حجة سوسن هون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صبي القهوه يا مها لسوسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]






> :1a9661cee1  :1a9661cee1
> 
> شو خايفين


[align=center]كثييييييييييييييييييييير حجة دموع الورد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]مين؟
> 
> حجة سوسن هون
> 
> صبي القهوه يا مها لسوسن[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حجة بعينك  :SnipeR (30): 
ما بحب القهوة  :SnipeR (19):  
شو نسيت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بعدين خليكوا خايفين منا ... احنا الاقوى ولا شو دموع ؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

زي اغنية باب الحارة
يلي بده يتحدى هاي البنت مين قدا

----------


## M7MD

> حجة بعينك 
> ما بحب القهوة  
> شو نسيت 
> بعدين خليكوا خايفين منا ... احنا الاقوى ولا شو دموع ؟؟


انتو الحلقة الأضعف مش اكتر 

بالأخر احنا اللي بعطف عليكوا لأنكوا بنات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حجة بعينك 
> ما بحب القهوة  
> شو نسيت 
> بعدين خليكوا خايفين منا ... احنا الاقوى ولا شو دموع ؟؟


[align=center]شكلك بتخططي لأشي غير القهوة عشان تعزمك عليه حجه مها :Db465236ff: 

اش هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الله اعلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]





> زي اغنية باب الحارة
> يلي بده يتحدى هاي البنت مين قدا


[align=center]نسوااااااااااااااااااااان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

[align=center]صدقني يا شطناوي لو بنات المنتدى عملوا بس اجتماع واحد ناجح  :Db465236ff: 

غير يطفشونا كلنا قد ما رايحات ينقن علينا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> انتو الحلقة الأضعف مش اكتر 
> 
> بالأخر احنا اللي بعطف عليكوا لأنكوا بنات


صدقني احنا الاقوى هون وفي كل مكان 
حتى اسأل خالد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]شكلك بتخططي لأشي غير القهوة عشان تعزمك عليه حجه مها
> 
> اش هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الله اعلم[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]نسوااااااااااااااااااااان[/align]
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
منسف بالتأكيد هي وكل البنات 
وانا مصدقتك انه احنا بنقدر نطفشكم 
يعني مها لحالها بطفش منتدى 
وانا لحالي بطفش منتدى 
تخيل كل البنات مع بعض  :Db465236ff: 
تخيل واستمتع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> صدقني احنا الاقوى هون وفي كل مكان 
> حتى اسأل خالد


[align=center]يعني يا محمد انت غشيم عن النسوان و عن سوالفهن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> منسف بالتأكيد هي وكل البنات 
> وانا مصدقتك انه احنا بنقدر نطفشكم 
> يعني مها لحالها بطفش منتدى 
> وانا لحالي بطفش منتدى 
> تخيل كل البنات مع بعض 
> تخيل واستمتع


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

والله خير ما ابتعملوا بالشباب  :Db465236ff: 
اصلا البنت لازم اتكون قد حالها و تثبت وجودها, وكرمال هيك احنا لازم انفرجيهم مين احنا و شو بامكانا نعمل!
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> والله خير ما ابتعملوا بالشباب 
> اصلا البنت لازم اتكون قد حالها و تثبت وجودها, وكرمال هيك احنا لازم انفرجيهم مين احنا و شو بامكانا نعمل!


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
اهلين فيكم دموع الورد واينجل وسبر في الحملة بينا 
رح نورجيهم انا بنقدر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> والله خير ما ابتعملوا بالشباب 
> اصلا البنت لازم اتكون قد حالها و تثبت وجودها, وكرمال هيك احنا لازم انفرجيهم مين احنا و شو بامكانا نعمل!


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

> [align=center][/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
اضحك هلأ بكره رح تبكي!!!

----------


## M7MD

> صدقني احنا الاقوى هون وفي كل مكان 
> حتى اسأل خالد


انتوا الاضعف والله

انا هيك بشوف البنت انها ضعيفة كتير مهما كانت قوية 

بس في لحظات بتخليها تضعف 

ما تفهميني غلط  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اضحك هلأ بكره رح تبكي!!!


[align=center]شوي شوي علي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

انا ما بتحمل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الكوا 3 ساعات فاتحين الموضوع مش شايف غير 4 مسجلين معكم يا حجة انجل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

> انتوا الاضعف والله
> 
> انا هيك بشوف البن انها ضعيفة كتير مهما كانت قوية 
> 
> بس في لحظات بتخليها تضعف 
> 
> ما تفهميني غلط


احنا يمكن اضعف بمواقف معينه, لأنا دايما بنحن و بنسامح و بننسى و بنعديّها, بس اذا البنت حطّت شي في بالها, صدقني ولا جنس الذكور كله رح اوقفها عن قرارها

----------


## Angle whisper

> [align=center]شوي شوي علي 
> 
> انا ما بتحمل
> 
> الكوا 3 ساعات فاتحين الموضوع مش شايف غير 4 مسجلين معكم يا حجة انجل[/align]


مش مهم العدد بس المهم انا متمسكين بالفكره!!
بعدين هلا فترة عيد وماحد فاضي يقعد على النت, وانا هلأ بدي اروح البس لأني بدي اطلع!!
شوس شوي على الصبايا ماشي!!!

----------


## M7MD

> احنا يمكن اضعف بمواقف معينه, لأنا دايما بنحن و بنسامح و بننسى و بنعديّها, بس اذا البنت حطّت شي في بالها, صدقني ولا جنس الذكور كله رح اوقفها عن قرارها


ااها 

انا عن هيك بحكي

 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش مهم العدد بس المهم انا متمسكين بالفكره!!
> بعدين هلا فترة عيد وماحد فاضي يقعد على النت, وانا هلأ بدي اروح البس لأني بدي اطلع!!
> شوس شوي على الصبايا ماشي!!!


[align=center]ماشي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا انضكم الكم
وشباب لبره...وجودكم غير مرغوب فيه
وردروكم مابتهمنا وما رح نرد عليها بالمره
يالله مابدي اشوف وجه حدا فيكو هون

----------


## العنيدة

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


شويعني؟انتي معنا ولاضدنا؟

----------


## العنيدة

مابدها نقااش..
معكم..

----------


## زهره التوليب

حتى الان صرنا
مها
سوسن
Angle whisper
دموع الورد
زهره التوليب
العنيده

والخير عالطريق

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انتو الحلقة الأضعف مش اكتر 
> 
> بالأخر احنا اللي بعطف عليكوا لأنكوا بنات


 :Db465236ff:  مصدق حالك




> [align=center]شكلك بتخططي لأشي غير القهوة عشان تعزمك عليه حجه مها
> 
> اش هو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الله اعلم[/align]
> 
> 
>  صف عى جنب 
> 
> [align=center]نسوااااااااااااااااااااان[/align]
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  اعتراف خطير 



> والله خير ما ابتعملوا بالشباب 
> اصلا البنت لازم اتكون قد حالها و تثبت وجودها, وكرمال هيك احنا لازم انفرجيهم مين احنا و شو بامكانا نعمل!


 :SnipeR (62): 



> [align=center]شوي شوي علي 
> 
> انا ما بتحمل
> 
> الكوا 3 ساعات فاتحين الموضوع مش شايف غير 4 مسجلين معكم يا حجة انجل[/align]


 :Db465236ff:  لنشوف 



> انا انضكم الكم
> وشباب لبره...وجودكم غير مرغوب فيه
> وردروكم مابتهمنا وما رح نرد عليها بالمره
> يالله مابدي اشوف وجه حدا فيكو هون


 :SnipeR (62):  اله محيي اصلك 



> 


اهلا وسهلا 
















الان لنشوف وينكم يا بنات المنتدى بدنا فزعه لنصدم ظلم شباب المنتدى ونواجه  بدنا نكون ايد وحده وينا نكون عقل واحد نثق بقدرتنا على صدظلمهم نثق بقدرتنا على التخلص من جورهم واحنا اكيد قدها قوم اجتمعوا على شي فكانوا يدا واحده ماظلموا ولا قهورا الا ان  تفرقوا فكان الشتات مصيرهم وعلى بركة الله  ونية التوفيق اهلا وسهلا بمن انضم  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

*انا معكم ياصبايا*

----------


## Angle whisper

يا أهلا و سهلا فيكي باريسيا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]الحجة باريسيا كمان انضمت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


شو قررتن اليوم يا نسوان؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Angle whisper

[QUOTE=khaled aljonidee;106552][align=center]الحجة باريسيا كمان انضمت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


شو قررتن اليوم يا نسوان؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align][/QUOTE

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اساتنا مو مجتمعين لانقرر قرارات اليوم !!!

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]مين؟
> 
> حجة سوسن هون
> 
> صبي القهوه يا مها لسوسن[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دموع الورد

> حجة بعينك 
> ما بحب القهوة  
> شو نسيت 
> بعدين خليكوا خايفين منا ... احنا الاقوى ولا شو دموع ؟؟


ايوه معك حق

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا


[align=center]انتِ لسه ما شفتي شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> انتو الحلقة الأضعف مش اكتر 
> 
> بالأخر احنا اللي بعطف عليكوا لأنكوا بنات


لا صدقني ما فيه حلقه اضعف هون

بعدين انتو ليش بتدخلوا بينا :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يقويكوا على الاعداء :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الله يقويكوا على الاعداء


الله يخليك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يخليك


[align=center]الله يعطيكي :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]الله يعطيكي[/align]


ويبعتلك شغل على اهون سبب يا رب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]انتِ لسه ما شفتي شي[/align]


بس بدي احكي شغله

انا ما بتفرق معي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

انا قويه مع البنات اكيد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بس بدي احكي شغله
> 
> انا ما بتفرق معي 
> 
> انا قويه مع البنات اكيد


[align=center]اكيد؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]اكيد؟؟؟[/align]


اكيييييييييد!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو هلا صارت عنصرية هيك
وانا ما برضى

----------


## الاء

ولا  انا 
هههههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

انت ضد الموضوع الاء

----------


## الاء

وانا كمان

ما بحب هيك مواضيع 

((  هلاء البنات بكحشوني من المنتدى  ))
صح 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]البنات قد ما عملتلهم بحسو حالهن مظلومات 

اتحدوووا  وخربطوووو واعملو الي تعملوووه

كلو عالفاضي    ((مع احترامي))

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< محترم  :SnipeR (19): 


بس بصراحة مارح تتحدوا صح ولا تزبطوا اموركم  بدون  (( آيات ))

آيات لحالها بتكفي  

<<<<<<<<<<<< مش عشانها أختي بالمره  :Db465236ff: 

تحياتي[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]تقبلوني جاسوس معكو  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]تقبلوني جاسوس معكو [/align]


 :Db465236ff:  وانا عميل

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]تقبلوني جاسوس معكو [/align]





> وانا عميل


شو سر التحيز للبنات bro  :Db465236ff: 
على كل حال طلبكم سيتم النظر فيه 
والنتيجة بعد المقابلة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شو سر التحيز للبنات bro 
> على كل حال طلبكم سيتم النظر فيه 
> والنتيجة بعد المقابلة


لعاد bro :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]تقبلوني جاسوس معكو [/align]





> وانا عميل


[align=center]سبعك و سبعوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

منك لألةا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


خربتوا على اخر الزمن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


وين النخوة يا زلام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو سر التحيز للبنات bro 
> على كل حال طلبكم سيتم النظر فيه 
> والنتيجة بعد المقابلة


اقبلونا و ما بتخسروا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]البنات قد ما عملتلهم بحسو حالهن مظلومات 
> 
> اتحدوووا  وخربطوووو واعملو الي تعملوووه
> 
> كلو عالفاضي    ((مع احترامي))
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< محترم 
> 
> 
> ...



[align=center]المصايب في هذا الموضوع راح تكثر مع الزمن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]سبعك و سبعوا
> 
> منك لألةا
> 
> 
> خربتوا على اخر الزمن
> 
> 
> وين النخوة يا زلام[/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اقبلونا و ما بتخسروا




[align=center]يا خسارة ظني فيك انت و عمار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]سبعك و سبعوا
> 
> منك لألةا
> 
> 
> خربتوا على اخر الزمن
> 
> 
> وين النخوة يا زلام[/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  اسكت يا خبيث

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


[align=center]براحتك حجة محمد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اسكت يا خبيث


[align=center]الفاظك سوقيه حجه  عمار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]



[align=center]انا بعرف النسوان ما بغلطوا :Db465236ff: :db465236ff[/align]:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]الفاظك سوقيه حجه  عمار[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]انا بعرف النسوان ما بغلطوا:db465236ff[/align]:


هلا خبيث صارت سوقيه ؟
بعدين خبيث صفه من صفاتك :Db465236ff:  يعني اذا صفه منك سوقيه انت شو بتكون؟ :Db465236ff: 
بعدين احنا حرين مع البنات  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هلا خبيث صارت سوقيه ؟
> بعدين خبيث صفه من صفاتك يعني اذا صفه منك سوقيه انت شو بتكون؟
> بعدين احنا حرين مع البنات


مش لو ظليت ساكت يا خالد احسنلك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هلا خبيث صارت سوقيه ؟
> بعدين خبيث صفه من صفاتك يعني اذا صفه منك سوقيه انت شو بتكون؟
> بعدين احنا حرين مع البنات


[align=center]انا؟ :Bl (35):  :Bl (35): 

انت مش بني ادم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


حراره توكلك يا مقصوف الرقبه :Db465236ff: 


الحق مش عليك :Db465236ff: .......الحق علي انا :Db465236ff: 


و الحجه محمد راح يكون الي معاه تصرف ثاني :Db465236ff: 


لأنو انا بعرف اهم شي المستقبل السياسي في المنتدى :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مش لو ظليت ساكت يا خالد احسنلك


[align=center]ما بدي اسكت :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 


على ما يبدو انك ناوي ان تنهي مستقبلك السياسي :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]انا؟
> 
> انت مش بني ادم
> 
> 
> حراره توكلك يا مقصوف الرقبه
> 
> 
> الحق مش عليك.......الحق علي انا
> ...


فعلا انك خبيث :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]ما بدي اسكت
> 
> 
> على ما يبدو انك ناوي ان تنهي مستقبلك السياسي[/align]


موقفي هذا رح يدعمني بالترشح للرئاسه الامريكية 

بتشوف كيف الاخبار كلها بتصير تحكي انه اجا مرشح فجأه و كسح اوباما و مكين  :Db465236ff: 

حبيبي انهن البنات و ما ادراك ما البنات

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> موقفي هذا رح يدعمني بالترشح للرئاسه الامريكية 
> 
> بتشوف كيف الاخبار كلها بتصير تحكي انه اجا مرشح فجأه و كسح اوباما و مكين 
> 
> حبيبي انهن البنات و ما ادراك ما البنات


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


الله يخليلك اياهن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


و يديمهن فوق راسك يا رب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا بجميع البنات الي اتحدوا معنا في الحزب والاء المواقف الحياديه ما بتمشي معي يا معنا يا ضدنا وقرري  :SnipeR (30): 
محمد قاسم صف على جنب بلاش تكسبني عدوة وخالد الجنيدي جمعت النسوان الي مش عاجبتك بنقدر نقرر فيها مصير امه 
اهلا وسهلا باللاعضاء الجدد وسنهزمهم باذن الله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> الله يخليلك اياهن
> 
> 
> و يديمهن فوق راسك يا رب[/align]


 :Bl (14): 
بلشت اعصب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اهلا بجميع البنات الي اتحدوا معنا في الحزب والاء المواقف الحياديه ما بتمشي معي يا معنا يا ضدنا وقرري 
> محمد القسايمه صف على جنب بلاش تكسبني عدوة وخالد الجنيدي جمعت النسوان الي مش عاجبتك بنقدر نقرر فيها مصير امه 
> اهلا وسهلا باللاعضاء الجدد وسنهزمهم باذن الله


[align=center]شايف يا محمد شو جزات المعروف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]





> بلشت اعصب


[align=center] :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): [/align]


[align=center]ما راح اتركم من شري :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]شايف يا محمد شو جزات المعروف[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center]ما راح اتركم من شري[/align]


 :SnipeR (19):  شو عررفك هاي كلمات و رموز الها دلائل بيناب بعدين في خطأ مطبعي المقصود محمد القاسم :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]شايف يا محمد شو جزات المعروف[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center][/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center]ما راح اتركم من شري[/align]


قصدي محمد قاسم مش قسايمه اصلا يارت الكل زيه محمد قسايمه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو عررفك هاي كلمات و رموز الها دلائل بيناب بعدين في خطأ مطبعي المقصود محمد القاسم


[align=center]حكتلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


هاي بنظري كحشة بالعقل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> قصدي محمد قاسم مش قسايمه اصلا يارت الكل زيه محمد قسايمه


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

سوسة يا خالد :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> قصدي محمد قاسم مش قسايمه اصلا يارت الكل زيه محمد قسايمه


اسمع يا ابو نكد وتعلم :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> سوسة يا خالد


[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]



> اسمع يا ابو نكد وتعلم


[align=center]هاذ كلام مش طالع من النفس(كلام مها) :Db465236ff: 

الله اعلم اش في داخل النفوس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## لارا

بليز إسمحولي أنضم إلكوا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center][/align]
> 
> 
> [align=center]هاذ كلام مش طالع من النفس(كلام مها)
> 
> الله اعلم اش في داخل النفوس[/align]


الله يعينك على حالك ضلك حسّب :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بليز إسمحولي أنضم إلكوا


و مين الي ماسكك.....تفضلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


الباب بفوت جمل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


اهلين حجه لارا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


نورتي القعده مع الحجات :Db465236ff: 


خصوصاً الحجه محمد و الحجه عمار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

عيب تعملو حزازية بالمنتدى

انا الموضوع ما دخل راسي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

اتحدوا وقلبي داعيلكوا عشان تكونوا اول مجمرعة عربية بتتفق

وانا داعم لكم في الكواليس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> قصدي محمد قاسم مش قسايمه اصلا يارت الكل زيه محمد قسايمه


محمد ما في منه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عبدالله نور اسمك الموضوع 





بس على ىالدراسه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> قصدي محمد قاسم مش قسايمه اصلا يارت الكل زيه محمد قسايمه


 :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد ما في منه


 :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

حزازيه شو ياشاطرين؟؟؟؟؟ رح نكون اقوى تجمع هون ونتصرف بحكمه وناخد حقوقنا منكم ومارح نعتدي عليكم ولا على الي بناصركم متل مابتعملو انتو ياكاملين العقل والدين
محمد وعمار وعبدالله قسايمه هم لم ينضمو للتجمع ياخالد بيك حتى تناديهم حجه ومابطلعلك لكن هم اعضاء مناصرين لحقوقنا ونرحب بهم ونكن لهم الود والدعم والاحترام وبندعم حزبيهم......اذا ملاحظ تجمعنا رح يجمع اعضاءمن مختلف الاحزاب وهذا بيكفينا فخر انه قدرنا نجتمع على طاوله وحده
وزيما حكيت بالاول
الخير بالجايات
وخالد....اطلع من هون احسن الك..والله نصيحه

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> حزازيه شو ياشاطرين؟؟؟؟؟ رح نكون اقوى تجمع هون ونتصرف بحكمه وناخد حقوقنا منكم ومارح نعتدي عليكم ولا على الي بناصركم متل مابتعملو انتو ياكاملين العقل والدين
> محمد وعمار وعبدالله قسايمه هم لم ينضمو للتجمع ياخالد بيك حتى تناديهم حجه ومابطلعلك لكن هم اعضاء مناصرين لحقوقنا ونرحب بهم ونكن لهم الود والدعم والاحترام وبندعم حزبيهم......اذا ملاحظ تجمعنا رح يجمع اعضاءمن مختلف الاحزاب وهذا بيكفينا فخر انه قدرنا نجتمع على طاوله وحده
> وزيما حكيت بالاول
> الخير بالجايات
> وخالد....اطلع من هون احسن الك..والله نصيحه


معك زهورة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


مهدي....شيل الولد الي ببكي بالتوقيع بعدين راجعني :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيك العافيه زهرة

----------


## دموع الورد

> حزازيه شو ياشاطرين؟؟؟؟؟ رح نكون اقوى تجمع هون ونتصرف بحكمه وناخد حقوقنا منكم ومارح نعتدي عليكم ولا على الي بناصركم متل مابتعملو انتو ياكاملين العقل والدين
> محمد وعمار وعبدالله قسايمه هم لم ينضمو للتجمع ياخالد بيك حتى تناديهم حجه ومابطلعلك لكن هم اعضاء مناصرين لحقوقنا ونرحب بهم ونكن لهم الود والدعم والاحترام وبندعم حزبيهم......اذا ملاحظ تجمعنا رح يجمع اعضاءمن مختلف الاحزاب وهذا بيكفينا فخر انه قدرنا نجتمع على طاوله وحده
> وزيما حكيت بالاول
> الخير بالجايات
> وخالد....اطلع من هون احسن الك..والله نصيحه



يعمي هيك البفهم

----------


## دموع الورد

> و مين الي ماسكك.....تفضلي
> 
> 
> الباب بفوت جمل
> 
> 
> اهلين حجه لارا
> 
> 
> ...


ايوه هيك اكثروا

عشان نغيظ العداء :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني انا مش عارف
شو الي ناقص حتى تتحدونا
عملنا معكو شو حتى تتحدونا

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعني انا مش عارف
> شو الي ناقص حتى تتحدونا
> عملنا معكو شو حتى تتحدونا


احنا ما اتحدينا بلعكس ارجع للصفحه الاولى و شوف مها شو كتبت..

شيا مع المواضيع التي تصيبنا شخصيا علينا ان نتحد وان نكون يدا واحده فاتحدوا يا بنات المنتدى لنكون ضد المواضيع التي تمسنا شخصيا .
من ترغب بلاشتراك تعليها ان تكتب ردا باسمها ردا وبفكرتها هنا

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني دموع بتزعلو لما نكتب عليكو 
مهو انتو كمان بتكتبو علينا 
ولا شو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عمرنا ما كتبنا لانا بتحرم الجنس الاخر

----------


## دموع الورد

> يعني دموع بتزعلو لما نكتب عليكو 
> مهو انتو كمان بتكتبو علينا 
> ولا شو


احنا ما بدنا النجرح واذا حدا مسك باي شي بكون معك حق 

تهاجم اما نحنا ما النا دخل ابدا

----------


## The Gentle Man

لو سمحتي مها ودموع تعيدو صياغة الجمله اذا ممكن

----------


## دموع الورد

> لو سمحتي مها ودموع تعيدو صياغة الجمله اذا ممكن


اي جمله؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اخر جملة كتبتيها انتي والي كتبتها مها
لاني ما فهمت 
اذا ممكن

----------


## دموع الورد

> اخر جملة كتبتيها انتي والي كتبتها مها
> لاني ما فهمت 
> اذا ممكن


يعني قصدي  انا و مها ما دخلنا بأي شخص بحكي عليكوا

----------


## The Gentle Man

مثل ما بقبل شب يحكي على بنت 
انا كمان ما بقبل بنت تحكي على شب

----------


## دموع الورد

> مثل ما بقبل شب يحكي على بنت 
> انا كمان ما بقبل بنت تحكي على شب


ايوه هيك الصح

----------


## The Gentle Man

بس مش تفكرو انه انا معكم ضد الشباب  :Cry2:

----------


## دموع الورد

> بس مش تفكرو انه انا معكم ضد الشباب


مش مشكله!!!!

----------


## سرور

[align=center]مها حبيبتي انا معك على طول[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> حزازيه شو ياشاطرين؟؟؟؟؟ رح نكون اقوى تجمع هون ونتصرف بحكمه وناخد حقوقنا منكم ومارح نعتدي عليكم ولا على الي بناصركم متل مابتعملو انتو ياكاملين العقل والدين
> محمد وعمار وعبدالله قسايمه هم لم ينضمو للتجمع ياخالد بيك حتى تناديهم حجه ومابطلعلك لكن هم اعضاء مناصرين لحقوقنا ونرحب بهم ونكن لهم الود والدعم والاحترام وبندعم حزبيهم......اذا ملاحظ تجمعنا رح يجمع اعضاءمن مختلف الاحزاب وهذا بيكفينا فخر انه قدرنا نجتمع على طاوله وحده
> وزيما حكيت بالاول
> الخير بالجايات
> وخالد....اطلع من هون احسن الك..والله نصيحه


كل واجد بأيدكم بيكون حجه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]وانا  بأيدكم  وبكون حجه[/align]


مشكور على دعمك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور على دعمك


[align=center]ليش عدلتي المشاركه  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

انا ما كتبت هيك  :Db465236ff: 

و لو بتموتوا ما بأيدكوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]مها حبيبتي انا معك على طول[/align]


[align=center]اهلين حجة سرور  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

نورتي القعده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صبي القهو يا مها لخيتك سرور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]اهلين حجة سرور 
> 
> نورتي القعده
> 
> صبي القهو يا مها لخيتك سرور[/align]


خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
اكيد مش رح تعرف  :Db465236ff: 
انا بحكيلك زي مين  :Db465236ff: 
انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
ومها صبيله قهوة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
> اكيد مش رح تعرف 
> انا بحكيلك زي مين 
> انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
> بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
> اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
> بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
> لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
> ومها صبيله قهوة


ماشي

----------


## سرور

> [align=center]اهلين حجة سرور 
> 
> نورتي القعده
> 
> صبي القهو يا مها لخيتك سرور[/align]


[align=center]
والله جاي على بالي يا سيد خالد 
بالله صبولي قهوة بس يكون الهيل فيها بزيادة 
وما تكون حلوة بدي اياها سادة 
ولاتنسوا الشوكلاته البلاك  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
> اكيد مش رح تعرف 
> انا بحكيلك زي مين 
> انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
> بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
> اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
> بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
> لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
> ومها صبيله قهوة


[align=center]الله يبارك بعمرك يا احمد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


انا ما بشرب قهوه من نسوان :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> والله جاي على بالي يا سيد خالد 
> بالله صبولي قهوة بس يكون الهيل فيها بزيادة 
> وما تكون حلوة بدي اياها سادة 
> ولاتنسوا الشوكلاته البلاك [/align]


[align=center]و سنكرز كمان :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center]الله يبارك بعمرك يا احمد
> 
> 
> انا ما بشرب قهوه من نسوان[/align]


جكيير وليش هون :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ajluni top

صباح الخير
 :Bl (35): 

اسف اسف ماليش دخل دخلت بالغلط هون
 :SnipeR (46):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> جكيير وليش هون


انا صحيح مصطلحاتي كثيرة و بفهم كثير من المصطلحات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس هاي الكلمة جديده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جكير من مجاكرة وتعني كثير الجكر :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

ممكن ادخل

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					



خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
اكيد مش رح تعرف 
انا بحكيلك زي مين 
انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
ومها صبيله قهوة 



ام السوس احسنتي التعبير 
خالد لا تواخزنا 

مها وام السوس الله يقويكو*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ممكن ادخل


شكلك غلطان او انا بحلم انت اصلا الموضوع انعمل  علشانك الحزب الي رح يتكون رح تكون انت عدوة الاول  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كل واجد بأيدكم بيكون حجه


لك خالد مش انت الي بتحدد....والله مافي حجي غيرك واذا بدك بنعمل تصويت...لان سوالفك سوالف حجي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> ممكن ادخل


انت لسه واقف عالباب..
ولك فووووووووت ما حد بيقدر يقلك لأ..
انا مخاوي الليل
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انت لسه واقف عالباب..
> ولك فووووووووت ما حد بيقدر يقلك لأ..
> انا مخاوي الليل


يييييي بس  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> انت لسه واقف عالباب..
> ولك فووووووووت ما حد بيقدر يقلك لأ..
> انا مخاوي الليل


لك مهدي لاتكون غيرت توقيعك بسببي :Eh S(2):  بحبش اكون قويه :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> لك مهدي لاتكون غيرت توقيعك بسببي بحبش اكون قويه


بتحبيش تكوني قوية 

قلتيلي مر علي المكتب ....\

9 ساعات وانا واقف عباب المكتب ...
شووو :SnipeR (30): 

وانا لحالي

ومسدق المشكلة.........

دخت وروحت..

بس ماشي هلأ بدي احط اغنية توقيع..عشان اجننكو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


لا بمزح بس الصورة كتيييييييييير حزينة ومش انا هيك....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شكلك غلطان او انا بحلم انت اصلا الموضوع انعمل  علشانك الحزب الي رح يتكون رح تكون انت عدوة الاول


مرسسسسسي كلك زوء 

خجلتيني بلطفك وكرمك


أشكرك بعنف

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مرسسسسسي كلك زوء 
> 
> خجلتيني بلطفك وكرمك
> 
> 
> أشكرك بعنف


لك احمد.....مها بتختبر صبرك خليك قدها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]يا حيف عالرجال بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ضاعت النخوة في المنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لك احمد.....مها بتختبر صبرك خليك قدها


وانا قدها لا تخافي علي 

نحن لها :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]يا حيف عالرجال بس
> 
> 
> ضاعت النخوة في المنتدى[/align]


عن اي نخوه بتحكي؟؟؟؟؟؟ياحجي الله يرضى عليك...نظريه ان الرجل هو المتسلط الي اذا عطس النساء بتتخبى انقرضت.........هلا الاحترام والود والتعاون الكامل بين الطرفين ومابنحكي اننا بنهاجم الرجال ولابنسمح للرجال انهم يهاجمونا لذلك احنا بنرحب بكل اخ يعترف بحقوقنا ويقبلنا اخوات له لا اكثر ومتل ما انت شايف عمو خالد مافي اشي بيجرح نخوه الرجال ولابنقبل ان نجرحها اصلا.........احنا ضد كل متسلط جبار بحاول يظهر رجولته على الجنس الاخر وبحاول يطبق نظريه جدي وجدك ياخالد ويبدو انك مصر تكون منهم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عن اي نخوه بتحكي؟؟؟؟؟؟ياحجي الله يرضى عليك...نظريه ان الرجل هو المتسلط الي اذا عطس النساء بتتخبى انقرضت.........هلا الاحترام والود والتعاون الكامل بين الطرفين ومابنحكي اننا بنهاجم الرجال ولابنسمح للرجال انهم يهاجمونا لذلك احنا بنرحب بكل اخ يعترف بحقوقنا ويقبلنا اخوات له لا اكثر ومتل ما انت شايف عمو خالد مافي اشي بيجرح نخوه الرجال ولابنقبل ان نجرحها اصلا.........احنا ضد كل متسلط جبار بحاول يظهر رجولته على الجنس الاخر وبحاول يطبق نظريه جدي وجدك ياخالد ويبدو انك مصر تكون منهم


[align=center]انا بمزح و الظاهر انك انتِ شخصياً قالبه الموضوع جد :Icon31: 


و شكراً الكم على الموضوع الجميل الي عن جد انا شخصياً كنت اشعر بشوق لأرى به اي رد حتى ارد عليها :Icon31: 


و انا لست من المتسلطين ابداً و الحمد لله :Icon31: [/align]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

انااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااكم

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]انا بمزح و الظاهر انك انتِ شخصياً قالبه الموضوع جد
> 
> 
> و شكراً الكم على الموضوع الجميل الي عن جد انا شخصياً كنت اشعر بشوق لأرى به اي رد حتى ارد عليها
> 
> 
> و انا لست من المتسلطين ابداً و الحمد لله[/align]


طيب ياخالد ....انا مش قالبها جد ولا اشي وهاد دليلي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بس هيك الله خلقني بخليش كلمه تمر من دون درس او خطبه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
> اكيد مش رح تعرف 
> انا بحكيلك زي مين 
> انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
> بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
> اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
> بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
> لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
> ومها صبيله قهوة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  خالد هيك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

المهم صبايا خليكو مع قادة الحزب واتركوكو من افراد الرعيه(خالد ابونكد) :Db465236ff: 
احنا (انا و محمد)

----------


## saousana

> خالد هيك


بعرف ... انا صار عندي خبرة من ورى احمد .. اسأل عمار عن احمد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> المهم صبايا خليكو مع قادة الحزب واتركوكو من افراد الرعيه(خالد ابونكد)
> احنا (انا و محمد)


اهلين فيكم الثلاث الذين اجتزتوا الاختبار 
على فكرة خالد تفوق فيه جاب الاول  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

ونحن هنا
لكم مني اجمل تحية يا صبايا المنتدى

----------


## دموع الورد

> خالد انت بتعرف زي مين ؟؟ 
> اكيد مش رح تعرف 
> انا بحكيلك زي مين 
> انت زي اخوي احمد لما نقعد في غرفتنا قعدت بنات ونسكر الباب 
> بينجن بده يعرف شو بدنا نعمل وبيضل رايح جاي انا ما بدي ادخل عند بنات بس المهم ما يكون الباب مسكر 
> اول ما نحكيله احمد تعال اقعد عنا 
> بيصير منيح ومؤدب وبيحكب البنات واحنا احسن ناس 
> لذلك خالد شو رأيك تقعد عنا شوي .. بس جرب القعدة ..
> ومها صبيله قهوة


عرفتي تحليلي موقفه من الحزب تماما

----------


## دموع الورد

> انااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااكم


اهلا بكي بينا

----------


## دموع الورد

> عن اي نخوه بتحكي؟؟؟؟؟؟ياحجي الله يرضى عليك...نظريه ان الرجل هو المتسلط الي اذا عطس النساء بتتخبى انقرضت.........هلا الاحترام والود والتعاون الكامل بين الطرفين ومابنحكي اننا بنهاجم الرجال ولابنسمح للرجال انهم يهاجمونا لذلك احنا بنرحب بكل اخ يعترف بحقوقنا ويقبلنا اخوات له لا اكثر ومتل ما انت شايف عمو خالد مافي اشي بيجرح نخوه الرجال ولابنقبل ان نجرحها اصلا.........احنا ضد كل متسلط جبار بحاول يظهر رجولته على الجنس الاخر وبحاول يطبق نظريه جدي وجدك ياخالد ويبدو انك مصر تكون منهم


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## دموع الورد

> ونحن هنا
> لكم مني اجمل تحية يا صبايا المنتدى


شكرا جزيلا كلك ذوق :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> عرفتي تحليلي موقفه من الحزب تماما


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
اذا عندك اخ صغير اعملي هيك اليوم وتفهم حكيي علمي 
على فكرة هاد موقف الكل بس يمكن الكل
بس خالد طيوب ومش الكل زي خالد 
لذلك انا ارحب بخالد بينا 
والقهوة والنيسكافيه والفيمتو على حسابي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اذا عندك اخ صغير اعملي هيك اليوم وتفهم حكيي علمي 
> على فكرة هاد موقف الكل بس يمكن الكل
> بس خالد طيوب ومش الكل زي خالد 
> لذلك انا ارحب بخالد بينا 
> والقهوة والنيسكافيه والفيمتو على حسابي


[align=center]ما فشرتي منك لألها حجة سوسن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


ما بدي شو منكوا:db465236ff[/align]:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> عرفتي تحليلي موقفه من الحزب تماما


الحجة دموه تصبح من الاقوياء من بين الحجات :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]ما فشرتي منك لألها حجة سوسن
> 
> 
> ما بدي شو منكوا:db465236ff[/align]:


ولو حج خالد .. هيك بترد على العزومة 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ولا عزومة على منسف ... او مسخن 
او اي اشي بتحبه . طيب ما بدك اشي زاكي " شبس بسكوت ، او مصاص "
طيب انت ما بدك تعزمنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ولو حج خالد .. هيك بترد على العزومة 
>  ولا عزومة على منسف ... او مسخن 
> او اي اشي بتحبه . طيب ما بدك اشي زاكي " شبس بسكوت ، او مصاص "
> طيب انت ما بدك تعزمنا


[align=center]ما بدي منكم شي :Db465236ff: 

انتو النسوان عاملين الي حجاب :Db465236ff: 

عشان اتغير مثل ما بدكم :Db465236ff: 


حتى لو تعطوني الادارة في المنتدى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]ما بدي منكم شي
> 
> انتو النسوان عاملين الي حجاب
> 
> عشان اتغير مثل ما بدكم
> 
> 
> حتى لو تعطوني الادارة في المنتدى[/align]


بتحكي زي اهل الزرقا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حجاب قال  :Db465236ff: 
انت بين مجموعة بنات متعلمات  :Db465236ff: 
مثقفات  :Db465236ff: 
لا نؤمن بالخرافات  :Db465236ff: 
ولكن نؤمن بمفاتيح الشخصيات  :Db465236ff: 
ومفتاح عندي  :Db465236ff: 
بس لازم اجرب كل اللي عندي والا ما تنفتح  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتحكي زي اهل الزرقا 
> حجاب قال 
> انت بين مجموعة بنات متعلمات 
> مثقفات 
> لا نؤمن بالخرافات 
> ولكن نؤمن بمفاتيح الشخصيات 
> ومفتاح عندي 
> بس لازم اجرب كل اللي عندي والا ما تنفتح


[align=center]معاكي من هون لنص ساعه :Db465236ff: 

و على فكره انا عنيد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> بتحكي زي اهل الزرقا 
> حجاب قال 
> انت بين مجموعة بنات متعلمات 
> مثقفات 
> لا نؤمن بالخرافات 
> ولكن نؤمن بمفاتيح الشخصيات 
> ومفتاح عندي 
> بس لازم اجرب كل اللي عندي والا ما تنفتح


[align=center]كلها نص ساعه و بس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]كلها نص ساعه و بس[/align]


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
طيب نص ساعة وقت طويل بقدر اعمل فيه اللي بدي اياه 
مثلا .... :Db465236ff: 
ولا بلاش خليها لاخر خمس ثواني حتى ما تقدر ترفض  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب نص ساعة وقت طويل بقدر اعمل فيه اللي بدي اياه 
> مثلا ....
> ولا بلاش خليها لاخر خمس ثواني حتى ما تقدر ترفض


[align=center]ظل 13 دقيقه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]ظل 13 دقيقه[/align]


خالد بس يظل 15 ثانية احكيلي
ماشي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> الحجة دموه تصبح من الاقوياء من بين الحجات


وبكل افتخار

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]ظل 13 دقيقه[/align]


شو بدكوا تعملوا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وين مؤسسة الحزب

هي هي هي هي 

 :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شو بدكوا تعملوا


[align=center]شاي.......بس عليه ملح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

تشربي :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]وينكم يا نسوان؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]وينكم يا نسوان؟؟؟؟؟[/align]


نسوان...... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هي انا قاعدلك

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]شاي.......بس عليه ملح
> 
> تشربي[/align]


مسامحك

----------


## ashrafwater

:Db465236ff: شو يا مها  بالعكس المواضيع التي تكتب لصالحكم  وبعدين لولانا لما  انتم موجودين الان . صحيح يا شباب

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو يا مها  بالعكس المواضيع التي تكتب لصالحكم  وبعدين لولانا لما  انتم موجودين الان . صحيح يا شباب


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دموع الورد

> شو يا مها  بالعكس المواضيع التي تكتب لصالحكم  وبعدين لولانا لما  انتم موجودين الان . صحيح يا شباب


يعني انتوا شو عملتوا :Bl (3):

----------


## ashrafwater

> يعني انتوا شو عملتوا


احن :Db465236ff: ا الاساس يا دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

> احنا الاساس يا دموع


كيف؟؟؟؟  :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اساس شو ومين؟؟؟؟بتقدر توضح وتثبت رايك ولا بس حكي عالفاضي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> اساس شو ومين؟؟؟؟بتقدر توضح وتثبت رايك ولا بس حكي عالفاضي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شو وين رحت ما تجاوب؟؟؟؟

----------


## ashrafwater

نعم بجاوب بس كنت مشغول
المقصود انو نحن بدونكم ما نسوي شيئ . هيك منيح

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

معاكم يا بنات .......... و ابوك يالموت  :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]تماشيا مع المواضيع التي تصيبنا شخصيا علينا ان نتحد وان نكون يدا واحده فاتحدوا يا بنات المنتدى لنكون ضد المواضيع التي تمسنا شخصيا .
> من ترغب  بلاشتراك تعليها ان تكتب ردا باسمها  ردا  وبفكرتها هنا [/align]


ردا على الحزب الي كونه خالد ويدعي انه ضد حزبنا ........اولا يا اخي القي نظره على ماجاء في الموضوع...نحن لم نطعن باحد او بشخص منكم...نحن رحبنا بكل من يحترم المرأه ....نحن لم نستخدم الفاظ غير لائقه ولاحتى تحت باب المزح....نحن لسنا ولم نكون حزب......فهنيئا لك بحزبك الذي يتخبط ضد اي تجمع نسائي بسيط وضد اي ثوره او حتى عبره نسائيه.....وهنيئا لنا اننا استطعنا وعلى قله افرادنا ان نثير لديكم المشاعر الثائره وان نحرك فيكم ما تدعون انه ساكن واستطعنا ان نكشف عن غيرتكم العمياء وتقليدكم الاعمى وحتى دون ادنى تحرك منا
ونعلن مره اخرى اننا لسنا ضد اي رجل الا من يحاول ان يطالنا بلسانه دون ادنى حق او يحاول ان يثير النعرات والشكوك بين الرجال والنساء........او ان يحط من قدر المرأه لكي يثبت لنفسه رجولته وعبقريته ((وكلنا بنعرف ان الرجوله ليست بالكلام ولا بالتسلط على النساء)) ونحن ضد اثاره النعرات بين صفوف المنتدى بل نرحب بكل الاخوه والاخوات ونرحم كل مسكين يحمل في صدره عقده ضدنا وعلى اتم الاستعداد ان نقدم له كل العون والمساعده اذا سمح لنا
وتقبلو مروري يا اعضاء الحصن ايها الاخوه الاعزاء

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ردا على الحزب الي كونه خالد ويدعي انه ضد حزبنا ........اولا يا اخي القي نظره على ماجاء في الموضوع...نحن لم نطعن باحد او بشخص منكم...نحن رحبنا بكل من يحترم المرأه ....نحن لم نستخدم الفاظ غير لائقه ولاحتى تحت باب المزح....نحن لسنا ولم نكون حزب......فهنيئا لك بحزبك الذي يتخبط ضد اي تجمع نسائي بسيط وضد اي ثوره او حتى عبره نسائيه.....وهنيئا لنا اننا استطعنا وعلى قله افرادنا ان نثير لديكم المشاعر الثائره وان نحرك فيكم ما تدعون انه ساكن واستطعنا ان نكشف عن غيرتكم العمياء وتقليدكم الاعمى وحتى دون ادنى تحرك منا
> ونعلن مره اخرى اننا لسنا ضد اي رجل الا من يحاول ان يطالنا بلسانه دون ادنى حق او يحاول ان يثير النعرات والشكوك بين الرجال والنساء........او ان يحط من قدر المرأه لكي يثبت لنفسه رجولته وعبقريته ((وكلنا بنعرف ان الرجوله ليست بالكلام ولا بالتسلط على النساء)) ونحن ضد اثاره النعرات بين صفوف المنتدى بل نرحب بكل الاخوه والاخوات ونرحم كل مسكين يحمل في صدره عقده ضدنا وعلى اتم الاستعداد ان نقدم له كل العون والمساعده اذا سمح لنا
> وتقبلو مروري يا اعضاء الحصن ايها الاخوه الاعزاء



[align=center]chلام chذابي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]chلام chذابي[/align]


عاجبني حماس الشب 
حتى لو كان ضد حزبنا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

يا صيايا احنا مش ضدكم بس في امور كثيرة البنات بدخلوا فيها لاثبات الوجود فقط او من اجل تقليد الغير . وبالعكس المراه لها كيان  واحترام  اقدرها واحترمها بس في هيك وهيك

----------


## زهرة النرجس

إحنا معك شو مابتحكي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اشرف انت كلامك على راسي بس الموضوع انه ما في حد يوخذ حقنا  لهيك انا عملت الحزب شعارنا لا للاستخفاف باي شي مهما كان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

*مو معاكم ..*

----------


## M7MD

> *مو معاكم ..*


يعني معنا  :SnipeR (57): 
 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شطناوي مسالم دائما مش معاكوا  كمان يا محمد :Hah:

----------


## M7MD

> شطناوي مسالم دائما مش معاكوا  كمان يا محمد


اااه 
شطناوي بنعرف أنه مش معنا 

أحنا اتفقنا على شان يكون مش معنا .... على أساس المصلحة السرية..

بس ما تخافي احنا النا نصيب الأسد بهاي الحملة وخصوصا قواتنا بلشت تنتشر بكثرة 

و عملائنا كثروا 

 ما بدي أخوفك بس هاي الحقيقة
 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## ashrafwater

انا مش عارف علي ايش الصبايا بدهم يتحدو كانو الواحد منا قتلهم قتيل.  يلا الله يعينا عليهم. اتحدوا يا صبايا  وانشوف اخريتها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اخر ما توقعت انه اشرف يكون ضدنا يا بنات اتحدوا ولنكن يدا واحده ضد الجميع

----------


## عُبادة

> شطناوي مسالم دائما مش معاكوا  كمان يا محمد


مين الشطناوي؟
مين المسالم؟؟
مش خابر حدا شطناوي ومسالم؟؟ما بجتمعن سوا؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> اااه 
> شطناوي بنعرف أنه مش معنا 
> 
> أحنا اتفقنا على شان يكون مش معنا .... على أساس المصلحة السرية..
> 
> بس ما تخافي احنا النا نصيب الأسد بهاي الحملة وخصوصا قواتنا بلشت تنتشر بكثرة 
> 
> و عملائنا كثروا 
> 
>  ما بدي أخوفك بس هاي الحقيقة


شو كمان بتعرف انت؟؟
بشوف كلهم بقرروا عنا احنا مع مين وضد مين

الدنيا اخر زمن!

----------


## آلجوري

> يعني معنا


*ولا معاكم ... انا من الجمهور المتفرج  بس*

----------


## آلجوري

> اخر ما توقعت انه اشرف يكون ضدنا يا بنات اتحدوا ولنكن يدا واحده ضد الجميع


*أموت بهالحماس أنا... كثريلي منها هاي الخطابات أمانة *

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]chيف حالكن اليوم يا حجات؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ان شاء الله بخير :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> انا مش عارف علي ايش الصبايا بدهم يتحدو كانو الواحد منا قتلهم قتيل.  يلا الله يعينا عليهم. اتحدوا يا صبايا  وانشوف اخريتها


يعني اذا اتحدنا بكون صار فيه قتيل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]تماشيا مع المواضيع التي تصيبنا شخصيا علينا ان نتحد وان نكون يدا واحده فاتحدوا يا بنات المنتدى لنكون ضد المواضيع التي تمسنا شخصيا .
> من ترغب  بلاشتراك تعليها ان تكتب ردا باسمها  ردا  وبفكرتها هنا [/align]


طيب لا تشدي على حالك عشان الصحة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب لا تشدي على حالك عشان الصحة


 :SnipeR (19): 
بس انت بين بالمنتدى لنشوف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طيب لا تشدي على حالك عشان الصحة


الصحه أهم شي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

انا جاسوس ومتخفي بيناتهم  :Wink:

----------


## دموع الورد

> انا جاسوس ومتخفي بيناتهم


يا عيني ما احلى الصراحه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وين البنات ؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مها الموضوع بطل اله اهمية شو رايك تغلقيه
احسن
 :SnipeR (62): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

احنا هون..
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابن الاردن

لا بلاه رووووحة ترعد يا بنات العرب مش متحدين انتوا بدكوا تتحدوا :Db465236ff: 
روحن اطبخن احسن صح وقصرن شعر راسكن لا يوقع اشي بالاكل
قال اتحاد قال :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19): هههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الورد

> لا بلاه رووووحة ترعد يا بنات العرب مش متحدين انتوا بدكوا تتحدوا
> روحن اطبخن احسن صح وقصرن شعر راسكن لا يوقع اشي بالاكل
> قال اتحاد قالهههههههههههههه


شو هيك :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

> لا بلاه رووووحة ترعد يا بنات العرب مش متحدين انتوا بدكوا تتحدوا
> روحن اطبخن احسن صح وقصرن شعر راسكن لا يوقع اشي بالاكل
> قال اتحاد قالهههههههههههههه


عربي لو سمحت 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

> عربي لو سمحت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

> مها الموضوع بطل اله اهمية شو رايك تغلقيه
> احسن



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الي مستغني عن روحه يحكي

----------


## saousana

دموع الورد .. القائد الاعلى لقوات البنات في الحزب 
حبيبتي انتي 
واللي بيدخل ما عنده كلمة منيحة يخليها لحالو
انا معك sis

----------


## السلطان بشار

_على نفسها جنت براقش _

----------


## دموع الورد

> دموع الورد .. القائد الاعلى لقوات البنات في الحزب 
> حبيبتي انتي 
> واللي بيدخل ما عنده كلمة منيحة يخليها لحالو
> انا معك sis


من عيوني :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> _على نفسها جنت براقش _


لو سمحت فسر.؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الي مستغني عن روحه يحكي


اهلين و الله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وين القهوه؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

> لو سمحت فسر.؟؟؟؟


مفسره حالها من حالها  

التفسير هون  


http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10640



وهون 


http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10694

----------


## دموع الورد

> مفسره حالها من حالها  
> 
> التفسير هون  
> 
> 
> http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10640
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بصراحه هاد الحكي انا ما الي فيه..... لا نه حكي فاض..
وما اله اي دخل بالموضوع هاد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> من عيوني


ديري بالك عليهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

هو الموضوع اصلا لشو انحط ......  بعدين اذا بدك تزعلي من اولها  وانا لسه مامزحت معك اصلا   كيف كمان شوي  ........ 
على كل  حال شكرا كثير الك على روحك الطيبه الرياضيه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هو الموضوع اصلا لشو انحط ......  بعدين اذا بدك تزعلي من اولها  وانا لسه مامزحت معك اصلا   كيف كمان شوي  ........ 
> على كل  حال شكرا كثير الك على روحك الطيبه الرياضيه


انا شايف يا بشار :Icon31: 

لو انك تخف شوي على البنات بيكون احسن 

امزح معهم بس حبه حبه

تقبل مروري :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> هو الموضوع اصلا لشو انحط ......  بعدين اذا بدك تزعلي من اولها  وانا لسه مامزحت معك اصلا   كيف كمان شوي  ........ 
> على كل  حال شكرا كثير الك على روحك الطيبه الرياضيه


وانا شو حكيت الله اكبر انا شايف انه انته الي عصبت من اولها لانه انا موجود من اول الموضوع و ما صار الي شي

----------


## دموع الورد

> ديري بالك عليهم


طبعا.؟... :SnipeR (30):

----------


## السلطان بشار

> انا شايف يا بشار
> 
> لو انك تخف شوي على البنات بيكون احسن 
> 
> امزح معهم بس حبه حبه
> 
> تقبل مروري


خيي  شوف   يا اشي على  اصولو  يا بلاه كلو  .......شو  يعني هالقد  اللعب بيخوف؟؟؟
اللي مو قد اللعبه  ما يلعب منهم 
وانا لهلاء كل الصور اللي عم حطها   بس لوحده من حزبهم ...وهي اللي بلشت مو انا 
بقا اللي بدو يلعب اللعبه صح بدو يكملها حتى يعتزر ويقول انا انسحبت من اللعبه 
بحكي صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟

----------


## السلطان بشار

> وانا شو حكيت الله اكبر انا شايف انه انته الي عصبت من اولها لانه انا موجود من اول الموضوع و ما صار الي شي


انا مو النوع اللي  بعصب بسهوله ....اعصابي ابرد من ثلاجه بسيبيريا .....   انتي طلبتي تفسير للجمله اللي حطيتها 
قلتلك على عيني وراسي وحطيت الروابط لتعرفي انو بقصد ردي على حلا بموضوعها عني بالصور 
رديتي وقلتي 




> لا نه حكي فاض..


وانا احترمت وجهه نظرك وقلتلك المزح ما كان معك اصلا   .... بشو انا غلطت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طبعا.؟...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وين القهوة يا لبنى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خيي  شوف   يا اشي على  اصولو  يا بلاه كلو  .......شو  يعني هالقد  اللعب بيخوف؟؟؟
> اللي مو قد اللعبه  ما يلعب منهم 
> وانا لهلاء كل الصور اللي عم حطها   بس لوحده من حزبهم ...وهي اللي بلشت مو انا 
> بقا اللي بدو يلعب اللعبه صح بدو يكملها حتى يعتزر ويقول انا انسحبت من اللعبه 
> بحكي صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟


اكيد الي بدو يمزح بدو يكون قد المزح 

بس المزح كمان اله حدود 


اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الثاني

فأكيد انتَ بتحكي غلط.....يعني انت بدك تمزح مع اي بنت حتى تحكيلك البنت انها استسلمت 

سؤالي الك الان

انت متى بتعتقد البنت بتحكي انها انسحبت؟اكيد جوابك راح يكون لما تحس انها تأذت من موضوع أو رد و بيظهر عليها من خلالها عدم ردودها على جميع المواضيع التي وضعت من أجل المزح بين الشباب و البنات

تقبل كلامي أخ بشار :Icon31:

----------


## السلطان بشار

خيي خالد  




> بس المزح كمان اله حدود


ولهلاء انا ما تجاوزت ولا بتجاوز حدود المزح   ......





> جوابك راح يكون لما تحس انها تأذت من موضوع أو رد و بيظهر عليها من خلالها عدم ردودها على جميع المواضيع التي وضعت من أجل المزح بين الشباب و البنات


الي اخت بالمنتدى هون ......واللي ما بقبلوا الها ما رح اقبلوا للبنات ....زلهلاء كلو مزحي مؤدب ورح يضل هيك  وما بطلع عن خطوط الادب

----------


## saousana

> لو سمحت فسر.؟؟؟؟


انسي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خيي خالد  
> 
> 
> 
> ولهلاء انا ما تجاوزت ولا بتجاوز حدود المزح   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الي اخت بالمنتدى هون ......واللي ما بقبلوا الها ما رح اقبلوا للبنات ....زلهلاء كلو مزحي مؤدب ورح يضل هيك  وما بطلع عن خطوط الادب




انا عارف انو مزحك كلو مؤدب :Icon31: 

بس انا خايف حماسك يقلب ضدنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لبنى :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## السلطان بشار

> انا عارف انو مزحك كلو مؤدب
> 
> بس انا خايف حماسك يقلب ضدنا



ما تخاف خيي .....مو اول منتدى ولا الوحيد اللي بنلعب فيه نفس اللعبه

----------


## saousana

> لبنى


طلعت ماما بتعرفها 
عيش يا عم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> خيي  شوف   يا اشي على  اصولو  يا بلاه كلو  .......شو  يعني هالقد  اللعب بيخوف؟؟؟
> اللي مو قد اللعبه  ما يلعب منهم 
> وانا لهلاء كل الصور اللي عم حطها   بس لوحده من حزبهم ...وهي اللي بلشت مو انا 
> بقا اللي بدو يلعب اللعبه صح بدو يكملها حتى يعتزر ويقول انا انسحبت من اللعبه 
> بحكي صح ولا غلط ؟؟؟؟


معاك حتى النهايه  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> طلعت ماما بتعرفها 
> عيش يا عم



الشهره و ما ادراكِ ما الشهره :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الشهره و ما ادراكِ ما الشهره


لا هاي الزرقا على كبرها طلعت صغيرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا هاي الزرقا على كبرها طلعت صغيرة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> 


صدقني صغيرة 
امي بتعرف شو عيلتها كمان 
اشي حلو  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدحت

> صدقني صغيرة 
> امي بتعرف شو عيلتها كمان 
> اشي حلو


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابن الاردن

> دموع الورد .. القائد الاعلى لقوات البنات في الحزب 
> حبيبتي انتي 
> واللي بيدخل ما عنده كلمة منيحة يخليها لحالو
> انا معك sis


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

وينكم يا الربع؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن الاردن 					 
_




_

----------


## anoucha

طبعا معاك ما بدها حكي :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## النورس الحزين

المع يكتب الايسم ولي ضد شو يبكتب

----------


## دليلة

كن معك اخاك ضالما اومضلوما انا معاكم بنات :Smile:

----------


## ملحم انا

ايش قصدك دموع الورد 

                    والله حنى الشباب  مساكين

----------


## النورس الحزين

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تيتو

> ايش قصدك دموع الورد 
> 
>                     والله حنى الشباب  مساكين


مش راضيين يفهمو مساكين كثير  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تيتو

نصيحة يا شباب قد ما البنات اتحدوا رح نغلبهم بالآخر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

وانا اكيييييييد معكم بنات
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة



----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## حاملة المسك

*وانا كمان معكم يا بنات*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

البنات مع نفسهم ....

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

معاهم ولا عليهم كله زي بعضه   :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> معاهم ولا عليهم كله زي بعضه


هاي قوية كتييييييييير   :Bl (35):

----------


## renah

والله بنقدر ليك كلكم؟؟؟انوا شاطرين بالحكي وما جربت اتحاد البنات شوبيعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

والله شو بعمل اتحاد البنات 
اكيد بطلع بطبخه جديده 
او يمكن بجوز والله اعلم انا ما بعلم بالغيب بجوز ما يطلعوش باشي
عادي صبايا هيك الحياه :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مين الي نكش الموضوع فيكم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

هن النات بنكشن

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هدول بيحبوا ينكشوا كل شي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

بدهم يتحدو قال 
سجل على الدفتر :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الدفتر ملان يا صاحبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

ما ضل وسع قد ما سجلنا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اسجل على ايدي المره هاي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو حسين الاردني

الدفتر 32 صح زي ما انا ذاكر
ياالله منسجل على جاعد :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هيك بصير تراث يا صاحبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يعني بكره اولادنا بتذكرونا فيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الخمايسة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عاشق الصمت

وانا عنصر محايد   الي يبي فزعه يجي  :Eh S(20): 

ليش الموضوع الغريب ذا تراني مافهمت شي  :SnipeR (34):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

واكيد انا كمان معكم يا بنات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

صبايا انا هون ما شفت الموضوع صار بدي جزر بس انا معكووووووووو
 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## العالي عالي

> صبايا انا هون ما شفت الموضوع صار بدي جزر بس انا معكووووووووو





يعني شو بدو يطلع منكم  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> يعني شو بدو يطلع منكم


انت ليش داخل لهون سيد عالي  :Bl (2): 
موضوع صبايا ولسه نجمي ما طلع لحتى تعرف شو بيطلع مني

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت ليش داخل لهون سيد عالي 
>  موضوع صبايا ولسه نجمي ما طلع لحتى تعرف شو بيطلع مني




انا حر بدخل وين ما بدي  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بتفوت بس لا تناقشني خلي مزاجي عال

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## GO TO HELL

أتحدو وشو علي 

بس أوعكو تصيرو متل الشجعان التلاتة...........................................  ..................... :SnipeR (79):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32):  :SnipeR (32):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أتحدو وشو علي 
> 
> بس أوعكو تصيرو متل الشجعان التلاتة...........................................  .....................

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## ورده السعاده

اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد معكو صبايا :Si (25):  :Si (25):  :Si (22):  :Si (22):

----------


## وردة الأمل

انا كمان معكو صبايا الى النصر :tim1e: :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Eh S(13):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا كمان معكو صبايا الى النصر :tim1e:



انتي معهم للنصر؟ بس اصحك تغلطي وتطلعي ع جسر المحطة وتروحي ع ماركا ووقتها وينك يا نصر  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من كثرهم بدهم يتحدوا عشت وشفتكم  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ههههههههههههههههههههه

و الله اشي بضحك قال اتحدو 

و الله ما انا عارفشو بدكم تعملو يا صبايا

كله حكي بحكي

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب انت ما دخلك احنى نعمل مش شغل كحي زيك انت ومحمود

----------

